# Medical coverage in UK



## sunshinecoast (Sep 18, 2010)

Former expat now Canadian citizen - do I get medical coverage when in England?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sunshinecoast said:


> Former expat now Canadian citizen - do I get medical coverage when in England?


As you, by virtue of being here at least three years, are not entitled to NHS coverage and, IMO, neither should you be.


----------



## sunshinecoast (Sep 18, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> As you, by virtue of being here at least three years, are not entitled to NHS coverage and, IMO, neither should you be.


Maybe I should have told you that I do get a British Pension monthly.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sunshinecoast said:


> Maybe I should have told you that I do get a British Pension monthly.


That has nothing to do with it. You have, in reality, abandoned the UK. If you were a cradle Canadian living/working/retired in the UK and receiving a Canadian pension I would not expect that you be entitled to health care under the Canadian system.


----------

